# Dilemma ; Decisions ... decisions ...



## felicisflame (Mar 25, 2012)

I recently quit law school after a year. I didn't quit because I couldn't cope with it, I quit because I realized I didn't like it, I was apparently doing well despite being a slacker. (I'm very lazy) 
Now I have no idea what to do, I'm sure I want to get a degree, no doubt about that, but not too sure in what field. I'm very intrigued by being able to exercise my brain, to apply, research and understand theories, then apply,argue or maybe try to improve them, if they need so. I'm currently choosing between economics or the scientific field.

I hope you guys can give me suggestions and advice!


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

What's your undergrad in?


----------



## felicisflame (Mar 25, 2012)

bellisaurius said:


> What's your undergrad in?


I don't have an undergrad degree, I'm still choosing one


----------



## bellisaurius (Jan 18, 2012)

Ah, I should have read your profile. You probably don;t have the same college system we do in the states. I will say that I love my engineering work (science), but economics is probably my number three topic of curiosity. 

If you like to actually see what you've done, then I'd go science. If you like theorizing for the sake of theorizing, with the possible chance of actually helping people, I'd go economics. I'd also go economics if you have any vaguely political ambitions.


----------



## felicisflame (Mar 25, 2012)

bellisaurius said:


> Ah, I should have read your profile. You probably don;t have the same college system we do in the states. I will say that I love my engineering work (science), but economics is probably my number three topic of curiosity.
> 
> If you like to actually see what you've done, then I'd go science. If you like theorizing for the sake of theorizing, with the possible chance of actually helping people, I'd go economics. I'd also go economics if you have any vaguely political ambitions.


I have no political interest or whatsoever, I might consider engineering, I like theorizing but I also like carrying out experiments after coming up with my usual illogical and psychotic theories.  but i'm not sure whether I'll like it ... I just quit law school because I didn't like it.


----------

